# Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?



## Steffi0710 (8. Apr. 2010)

Hallo,

habe hier zwar Themen zum Thema Pool zum Teich umbauen gefunden, allerdings waren diesse Pools immer rechteckig, was doch optisch schöner ist 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man aus einem runden Pool (3m Durchmesser und 1,20m tief) einen Teich machen kann 

Wir haben schon an einer anderen Stelle angefangen ein Loch für einen Teich zu buddeln, das ist jetzt gut ein Jaht her. Leider ist mein Mann durch seine Arbeit so eingespannt das es nicht vorran geht. Die Wunschtiefe bekommen wir auch nur schwierig gebuddelt, da es immer mehr Steine als Erde gibt.
Als der Pool ausgebuddelt wurde haben wir die Steine drumherum in Beton gelegt, für die Optik.
Die Kinder sind schon fast zu groß für den Pool, sie gehen lieber ins Freibad. Jetzt ist der Sandfilter kaputt gegangen und wir haben uns gefragt ob ein neuer sich lohnt und was man mit dem Pool machen könnte ??!! 
Ich kann es mir halt optisch kaum vorstellen, man müsste auch die Folie wechseln, weil blau ist auch nichts für einen Teich. 
Hat jemand schon mal so etwas fertig gesehen ? 
Tzja, das Poolloch ist halt schon da........
Die Holzterrasse ist auch schon integriert (siehe Bilder in meinem Album)

Was haltet ihr davon ??
Ich bin ein wenig Ratlos......

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## marja (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo Steffi

hmm leider sehe ich keine Bilder im Album, lädst du die erst noch hoch?

LG Marja


----------



## Steffi0710 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo Marja,

in meinem Useralbum unter "Mein Garten" sind ein paar Bilder vom Pool 

LG
Steffi

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/366


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo

nur so als Idee

man könnte den Boden und die Wände mit bautenschutzmatten
 auslegen
und darauf die Wände mit Lavabrocken hoch"mauern"


nicht alle senkrecht sondern ganz kreativ 

wichtig wäre keinen Druck auf die Außenwand zu bekommen und die Folie nicht zu beschädigen   D

Die Lava ist relativ leicht und verkantet sich gut und etwas Besseres für´s Wasser gibt´s gar nicht 
Die Brocken könnte man unsichtbar mit Brunnenschaum vermörteln

Die Lücken und Grotten ließen sich gut bepflanzen

an manchen Stellen könnte man bis "raus " mauern und so die Form optisch weiter auflösen

den Grund mit Substrat bedeckt so könnte die Folie auch bleiben

_egal welche Farbe wenn man Folie bei Teichen sieht  
ist man gestalterisch eh auf der "dunkleren Seite" .......:shock  _


auf den Bildern hier sind Lavasteinsetzungen wie oben beschrieben
in einem gewerblichen Gewächshaus .
Darunter nur Beton , Folie und Stahl !

das sieht doch aus wie Natur pur oder 


mfG


----------



## marja (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*



Steffi0710 schrieb:


> Hallo Marja,
> 
> in meinem Useralbum unter "Mein Garten" sind ein paar Bilder vom Pool
> 
> ...



hmm, wenn ich auf dein Useralbum gehe, steht das der User kein Album angelegt hat.

Marja


----------



## kingman (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*



marja schrieb:


> hmm, wenn ich auf dein Useralbum gehe, steht das der User kein Album angelegt hat.
> 
> Marja



Ja das steht bei mir auch ,vlt hast du es falsch angelegt?


----------



## Steffi0710 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@karsten

WOW  !!!!

Die Idee hört sich super an, aber ob wir "DAS" gebacken kriegen ????

Hast Du nicht bei deinem Teich auch so eine Art von Steinwand ?
Ich glaube ich hatte sie letztes Jahr schon so bewundert 

Die Idee ist unglaublich gut - ich hab mir die Matten mal angesehen, so hab ich auch
das System ein wenig verstanden 

Jetzt wäre aber halt das Technische ein Problem...... beim Pool wird ja das Wasser von der Oberfläche in den Filter gezogen und unterhalb wieder reingespült. Selbst wenn man das ganze mit den Lavasteinen hochmauert und den Rücklauf (also das Wasser was wieder sauber in den Pool kommt) als Mini-Wasserfall integriert......ist aber gut 27 cm vom oberen Rand weg.(und wieder die optische Frage ??).......kann man die vorhandenen Anschlüsse für einen Teichfilter überhaupt nehmen???

VG
Steffi


----------



## Steffi0710 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@kingman und Marja 

Mmmmmhhhh......

ich weiß nicht, ich kann`s sehen ??!! Was mach ich jetzt ??  Ich versuch sie nochmal hier rein zu laden


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*



Steffi0710 schrieb:


> ............ beim Pool wird ja das Wasser von der Oberfläche in den Filter gezogen und unterhalb wieder reingespült. Selbst wenn man das ganze mit den Lavasteinen hochmauert und den Rücklauf (also das Wasser was wieder sauber in den Pool kommt) als Mini-Wasserfall integriert......ist aber gut 27 cm vom oberen Rand weg.(und wieder die optische Frage ??).......kann man die vorhandenen Anschlüsse für einen Teichfilter überhaupt nehmen???



klar ! 


und 

alles ok mit deinem Album


----------



## Steffi0710 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

.....aber ist es bei den üblichen Teichfiltern nicht so das sie ganz unten im Teich stehen sollen, oder zumindest das Wasser dort angesaugt wird ?? 
Ich hab keine Ahnung und es wäre toll wenn ich den Filter an den vorhandenen Öffnungen (siehe 1. Bild) im Pool anschließen könnte, aber auf was müsste ich bei dem Filter achten?

LG
Steffi

P.S.: Das mit dem Mini-Wasserfall geht ja garnicht, der Einlauf ist höher als der Ablauf :-(


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Guten Abend.

Nur kurz wegen dem Album.
Es war als Profildesign-Album angelegt. Das sieht man nur selbst und die Moderatoren/Administratoren....
Einfach das nächste Mal beim anlege des Albums den Haken lassen, wo er ist.  So ist es auch beschrieben. 

Ich habs gerade auf öffentlich umgestellt.


----------



## Steffi0710 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@Annett

Danke   Keine Ahnung was ich da gemacht hab ?!

Aber hat vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee zu meiner letzten Frage?

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Aristocat (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo Steffi!
Ich habe vergangenes Jahr aus meinem Pool einen Teich gebaut!

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/434
Das war der Anfang

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/435
So sah es im Sommer aus.

Viel Spaß beim bauen!


----------



## Steffi0710 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo Aristocat,

tolle Bilder 
Habt ihr die Folie ausgestauscht ? Oder drüber gelegt ?  Habt ihr den alten Zulauf von dem Pool verschlossen oder genutzt ?

Ihr habt verschiedene Ebenen eingebaut, wie habt ihr das gemacht  ?

Viele Fragen, gell 

Freue mich über Antwort 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Steffi0710 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@karsten

Deine Idee ist super angekommen   Mein Mann ist begeistert 
Allerdings muß der Kostenfaktor noch geklärt werden 

Kannst Du mir noch einen Tipp geben mit welchem Kleber ¿ (Ironie) man die Matten an
der Poolwand befestigt?
Sollten die Matten auch auf dem Poolboden ausgelegt werden (Als Schutz für die Folie?)
oder kann man das Substrat auch so auf dem Boden verteilen?

Danke!!
Steffi


----------



## karsten. (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo
Kleben würde ich gar nicht . Das Risiko die Folie zu beschädigen wäre mir zu groß.
Ich würde die Bautenschutzmatten mit Hilfe irgendwelcher Klammern oder Bleche
einhängen . es müsste ja nur als Bauhilfe dienen , wenn sie erst von den Steinen abgestüzt werden stehen sie von selbst.

Zu Deinem __ Filtersystem:
eine Oberflächenabsaugung ist nie verkehrt.
Vielleicht kann man den Sandfilter mit anderen Medien wie Keramik ,Lava oder Helix bestücken und einen Bypass für Bodenabsaugung installieren.
 . Eine kräftige Einspeisung unter Wasser ist für Teiche nicht geeignet .
Da sollte man sich was einfallen lassen . 

Ich kenn ja Euer Equipment nicht


schönsonntag


----------



## klaus e (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

mh,
den vorhandenen Zu- und Abläufen des (ehemaligen) Pools ist wohl egal, ob sie Zu- oder Ablauf sind. Meine Idee geht dahin, beide als Ablauf zu nutzen. Mit Zugschieber lässt sich dann je nach Situation die Wassermenge beider Abläufe variieren.
Das Wasser könnte dann über einen Bachlauf und/oder kleinem Wasserfall zurück gelangen.
Nur so ne Idee am Sonntagvormittag im Hagelschauer


----------



## Aristocat (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo Steffi!

Ich habe aus der Not heraus aus dem Pool einen Teich gebaut!
Der Pool hatte keinen Zu- oder Ablauf, sondern einen einfachen Kartuschenfilter.
Die Planen haben wir getauscht, weil die Poolplane kaputt war.
Die Ebenen haben wir aus Komposterde und Steinen gebaut, abgedeckt haben wir das Ganze mit dem Aushub der tiefsten Stelle. Von 80 cm auf 120 cm war also jede Menge Sand


----------



## Steffi0710 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@karsten

Das hieße ich könnte den Sandfilter als Pumpe benutzen, müsste ihn nur mit anderen Medien
bestücken? Das wäre schon mal toll.
Aber selbst wenn ich eine Oberflächenabsaugung habe, könnte ich den Mini Wasserfall vergessen und hätte dann eine ziemlich heftige Einspeisung (meintest Du doch?), bei dem Pool war da schon ein richtiger "Rundlauf" da der Schutz ja wieder zum Oberflächensauger gewirbelt wurde. Also sind die Anschlüsse schon mal nicht so prickelnd 

Müsste nochmal überlegen was genau Klaus gemeint hat, aber ich bin ein wenig überfordert.....
.
(Bypass installieren?? Zugschieber ??  ohje da muss Frau aber noch ne Menge lernen )

LG
Steffi


----------



## Steffi0710 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@Klaus

ich freu mich über alle Ideen, aber wenn ich zwei Abläufe habe wo hab ich den Zulauf?
Müsste ich dann mit einem seperaten Schlauch führen? 
Ich glaub ihr Männer seit mir da einfach total überlegen....

Hagelschauer ??? Ohje, ne haben wir "noch" nicht 

LG
Steffi


----------



## Steffi0710 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

@Aristocat




Man muß nur Ideen haben 

LG
Steffi


----------



## klaus e (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Runder Pool zum Teich, optisch katastrophe ?*

Hallo Steffi,
Klaus meinte nur: Benutze beide Öffnungen als Ablauf und bau einen neuen Zulauf in Form eines Baches oder als kleiner Wasserfall. 
Dazu müsstes du eigentlich nur die beiden vorhanden Leitungen vielleicht mit einem Y-Stück verbinden und dann an die Pumpe anschließen.


----------

